

A Painting Robot? - npalacherla
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1673084/watch-a-painting-robot-teaches-us-about-the-creative-process#1

======
zjgreen
So it could only recreate from past paintings, and then they give it a
personality 'algorithm'? Not sure I get what's so special about this...

